# Pensacola Beach



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

Got 5 again. Probably could have gotten a limit but the fly's got so bad I said heck with it. Yesterday the fish were closer in.Today I had to wade. I wasn't thrilled with my little buddy (shark) hanging around in my hole but it was only about 2 1/2 feet. The hits all came just short of the color change in the water. All on sand fleas.


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice buch of fat boys... those flys could make the pope go postal.. 

rich


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

nice catch


----------



## Justin (May 6, 2009)

nice pomps man


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

You got them dail in for sure .Another nice catch. Gene


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

_That's just not right, Randy! Wonder if I can hack into a spy sateliteand find your hole? Can you narrow it down for us? Pensacola Beach or Navarre? _


----------



## chefpomp (Apr 16, 2009)

Great job again. I know what Ill be doin soon.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

did you catch those sand fleas or buy them?? I went out to navarre beach this morning to try my luck. But it was only bad luck.....Never found a single sand flea. caught a skate on a peace of shrimp, and missed a hit on a king leader i floated out under a ballon. it was a nicemorning though. 

Areyou able to find sand fleas at P'cola right now??


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Pompano Joe (11/5/2009)*_That's just not right, Randy! Wonder if I can hack into a spy sateliteand find your hole? Can you narrow it down for us? Pensacola Beach or Navarre? _




Pensacola Beach near Pickens Gate


----------



## letsgofishin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (11/5/2009)*did you catch those sand fleas or buy them?? I went out to navarre beach this morning to try my luck. But it was only bad luck.....Never found a single sand flea. caught a skate on a peace of shrimp, and missed a hit on a king leader i floated out under a ballon. it was a nicemorning though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I raked them. Start raking about 5 feet past the drop and work your way in.


----------



## Live2Kayak~Kayak4Life (Apr 6, 2009)

> *
> I raked them. Start raking about 5 feet past the drop and work your way in.*


*

thanks for the input!*


----------

